# Chris Morris - genius



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The guy is an absolute genius IMO. I just bought his new DVD which won the BAFTA for best short film the other day. It's an acquired taste, but worth a look at just Â£6.99. 

I was watching his Brass Eye DVD the other day; absolutely brilliant satire, catching perfectly the hysterical media reaction to various issues of the day such as drugs and sex etc.
[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> The guy is an absolute genius IMO. I just bought his new DVD which won the BAFTA for best short film the other day. It's an acquired taste, but worth a look at just Â£6.99.
> 
> I was watching his Brass Eye DVD the other day; absolutely brilliant satire, catching perfectly the hysterical media reaction to various issues of the day such as drugs and sex etc.
> [smiley=dude.gif]


I think we've all seen him..... :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I think we've all seen him..... :


I assume you're being sarcastic? :-/ And for a moment, I thought that someone else had heard of him... 

What about The Day Today? That was hit and miss, but overall totally inspired. ;D

I'll shut up now... :-[


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

agreed - Chris Morris is a genius. Misunderstood perhaps, but a genius none the less.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I assume you're being sarcastic? :-/ And for a moment, I thought that someone else had heard of him...
> 
> What about The Day Today? That was hit and miss, but overall totally inspired. ;D
> 
> I'll shut up now... :-[


I wasn't being sarcastic. I assumed everyone had heard of chris morris. The Day Today, Brass eye PLUS he 'spawned' Alan Partridge.

So I meant it when I said 'I think we've all heard of him' ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

And On The hour, and don't forget JAM, which was much misunderstood and had great music


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lasting memoriesof JAM was the one about porno stars developing 'THE GUSH'.


----------

